# getting trained



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

How could one go about getting the right credentials for applaince repair service? Know the major part of basics, but how would you go about getting set up? say for warranty work? JIL


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I think a call to the state license board might be a good place to start. Also to the technical college that teaches these classes.

For warranty work you would need to call the manufacturers to find out what they need.


----------

